

Raspberry Pi ($25 PC) GPU beats Tegra 2, doubles iPhone 4S performance - adeelarshad82
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/raspberry-pi-gpu-beats-tegra-2-doubles-iphone-4s-performance-20120125/

======
unwind
Also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3509141>.

~~~
xxdiamondxx
at least this one isn't blocked by WebSense (browsing from work)

------
MrEnigma
By the time it's out it probably won't be, sadly.

I hope they get lots of community add-ons (cases, etc). For $50 you could have
a very nice airplay video/audio device.

------
gilgameshi
When can I order one? When I can get one on-line or at Radio Shack call me :-)
(I expect this to happen a year from now with luck)

------
mvikramaditya
The day is not far off when we can run our own distributed processing clusters
at home for a ridiculously cheap price.

